# No es evidente...



## kc1005

En español, se usa el subjuntivo después de la expresión "no es evidente".  Sin embargo, se usa también en italiano?

Por ejemplo: "No es evidente que los chicos se *conozcan."*

En italiano, sería "Non è evidente che i ragazzi si *conoscano *o *conoscono*"?

Grazie.


----------



## gatogab

No se da por cierto que los chicos se conozcan entre ellos = Non è evidente che i ragazzi si *conoscano fra di loro*


----------



## elitaliano

kc1005 said:


> En español, se usa el subjuntivo después de la expresión "no es evidente". Sin embargo, se usa también en italiano?
> 
> Por ejemplo: "No es evidente que los chicos se *conozcan."*
> 
> En italiano, sería "Non è evidente che i ragazzi si *conoscano  *o *conoscono*"?
> 
> Grazie.


----------



## Neuromante

O lo que es lo mismo: Sí, es como tú dices


----------



## elena73

Comunque l'espressione che mi suona più naturale è: ''Non è evidente SE'' (perché c'è una scelta: SI o NO, come in tedesco 'ob' e in inglese 'whether'). D'istinto io direi ''SE''..


----------



## gatogab

elena73 said:


> Comunque l'espressione che mi suona più naturale è: ''Non è evidente SE'' (perché c'è una scelta: SI o NO, come in tedesco 'ob' e in inglese 'whether'). D'istinto io direi ''SE''..


 
*¿O sea?*


----------



## elena73

La foto me gustò muchissimo. 
A me personalmente suona più naturale ''Non è evidente se si conoscano''. Pero creo que sea solamente mi gusto personal.


----------



## ursu-lab

elena73 said:


> La foto me gustò muchissimo.
> A me personalmente suona più naturale ''Non è evidente se si conoscano''. Pero creo que es solamente mi gusto personal.



Concordo. Anch'io userei un "se", e, con il "se", non necessariamente il congiuntivo.

Non è chiaro se si conoscano o meno.

Non è chiaro se lascerà il lavoro.  (se l'azione è futura)


----------



## elena73

ursu-lab said:


> Anch'io userei un "se", e, con il "se", non necessariamente il congiuntivo.





Sì, ci stavo rimuginando anch'io sopra  
(eso lo estaba rumiando yo tambien  )

P.S. Grazie per la correzione, ne ho bisogno!


----------



## gatogab

elena73 said:


> La foto me gustò muchissimo.
> A me personalmente suona più naturale ''Non è evidente se si conoscano''. Pero creo que sea solamente mi gusto personal.


 
Yo estuve mucho tiempo tratando de entender la frase original, en castellano, por eso la puse como la puse.
Mil gracias, elena73, buen finde.


----------



## elena73

Grazie Gatito, buon sabato a tutti. 
Aquì tenemos una tormenta elèctrica que me impede de ir a la playa


----------



## kc1005

Grazie per tutte le risposte.  
Ma se la frase fosse "E' evidente", non si userebbe il congiuntivo affato, vero?

"E' evidente che si conoscono" - è corretto?

Grazie.


----------



## elena73

kc1005 said:


> G
> "E' evidente che si conoscono" - è corretto?



Asì es perfecto!


----------



## 0scar

kc1005 said:


> Grazie per tutte le risposte.
> Ma se la frase fosse "E' evidente", non si userebbe il congiuntivo affato, vero?
> 
> "E' evidente che si conoscono" - è corretto?
> 
> Grazie.


 
Pero tampoco en castellano se usaría el subjuntivo: _Es evidente que se *conocen*._


----------



## ursu-lab

En italiano se utiliza el subjuntivo cuando la principal expresa una opinión (credere/pensare), una duda o un desconocimiento (depende, porque si es absoluto se utiliza el indicativo):
1) credo che si conoscano (subj)
2) so che si conoscono (indicativo) 
2a) è evidente (es cierto) che si conoscono (es un hecho -> indic.)
3) non so *se* si conoscono/conoscano (con el "se" no es obligatorio)
3a) non so cosa *stia *facendo in questo momento (¿quién sabe? hay duda -> subj)
3b) non so cosa *sta *facendo in questo momento (no tengo ni idea, no hay dudas- indic.)

Si no me equivoco, la única diferencia con el castellano es con los verbos de opinión en frases afirmativas:

credo che *si capisca  *(subj) / creo que se entiende (ind)
*non *credo che si capisca / no creo que se entienda (los dos son subj)


----------



## marcolettici

ursu-lab said:


> credo che *si capisca  *(subj) / creo que se entiende (ind)
> *non *credo che si capisca / no creo que se entienda (los dos son subj)



¿Siempre se usa el subjuntivo con el verbo "credere" en afirmativo, o según la incertidumbre del hablante?

Creo que va a llover. (Credo che sta per piovere.) (Estoy convencido... ¿es posible sin el subjuntivo así?)
No creo que vaya a llover. (Non credo che stia per piovere.)

Apenas estoy aprendiendo italiano y estas diferencias son dificiles de conceptualizar.  Gracias


----------



## ursu-lab

Con los verbos de opinión (credere/pensare/ritenere/supporre/etc.) en italiano correcto se utiliza el subjuntivo siempre. Ahora bien, si lo oyes con el indicativo es un error bastante habitual, pero sigue siendo un error...


----------

